# Bling!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Daughters first bird of the day.......








After a few misses she started connecting on the ducks......


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice shooting! Hunting out of a boat looks fun


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

SWEET! And bling to boot! Congrats!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Fantastic! Now you wont be able to go without her.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Justducky (Jun 29, 2012)

That's awesome. So happy for the both of you.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

:O||:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sweet. she going to be out shooting you soon. nice job getting her out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks guys! She will be going with me many more times this season.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Rob well done and congrats to the little lady!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Congrats on the jewelry young lady, only took me 20+ years to get one. your off to a great start and I'm sure your dad will put you on many more. 
See ya in the Marsh fowlmouth.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd definitely have her on as many hunts she can come with you on..........
I'd also probably take her to Vegas or Wendover as well......  

May her luck continue. Looks like a great hunt.


----------

